# How long after implantation is HCG produced?



## Linzi

Sorry to crash in here Im currently WTT just have a couple of questions thought it better to ask in here :flower:

Im currently 14 DPO, no sign of AF, no cramps or anything. Loads of pregnancy symptoms though, sleeping all the time, sick & dizzy. My cervix felt quite low yesterday but feels high again today. I dont know if Im doing it wrong though :rofl: 

I was sure I felt what was implantation on Tuesday (9DPO) is it possible? Because I thought it would happen a lot earlier than that.

If it was what I felt, is there a possibility that Im getting false negatives? 

How long after implantation should I be able to geta BFP if I am pregnant? I used poundshoop tests today, not sure what miu they are.

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You could probly test now and either get a dark line or a faint line everyones body is different i would use a First response tho AVOID blue dye test at all costs they are prone to false positive and horid evaps:thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun, been using blue dye but not even any sign of a line :(

x


----------



## Blah11

9dpo is perfect time to implant, think its 7-12 dpo. dunno but GL hope you get the result you want x


----------



## Linzi

thanks hun

I just think I would have got something by now if I was pregnant but not even had the faintest bit of a line at all on any tests

x


----------



## kaylynn040485

yeah just as the other girls have said, 9dpo would be bang and u could test as of now, ive found the superdrug own tests good. Good luck hun Kx


----------



## lily28

Linzi, as Ii know you had tons of symptoms, I think you should wait a few days, and go and have a blood test. Some times home tests can be stupid/misleading.


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun

xxx


----------



## mummy_blues

hcg is produced immediately, implantation is a process that takes about 2 days to complete, usually starting at 6dpo and ending at 8dpo. once the process is complete, hcg is produced and doubles every 36 hours.


----------



## zeezee

mummy_blues said:


> hcg is produced immediately, implantation is a process that takes about 2 days to complete, usually starting at 6dpo and ending at 8dpo. once the process is complete, hcg is produced and doubles every 36 hours.

Implantation can start as late as 10-12dpo - my past pregnancy implantation was 10dpo, and I didn't see any result on a hpt until 13dpo. There is still hope mummyblues!


----------



## Linzi

See I thought I felt it on Tuesday (9DPO) but then I had the same kind of pain on thursday (11DPO) too? Maybe its just too early to show?

AF still has not arrievd & all my symptoms are there, plus I have a really bad stabbing pain - thought it was cramping at first but its turned quite painful. probably unrelated though.

x


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies,

I found this article very helpful, it is called: *"How quickly can you get pregnanct test results"*

Here is a link to the article:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/results.html


*How quickly can you get pregnancy test results?*

Home pregnancy tests are based on a very simple principle. They work by through the detection of the hormone Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in a woman&#8217;s urine. This hormone is a glycoprotein hormone secreted by the developing placenta shortly after a fertilized egg has been implanted in the uterine lining. Hence, the presence of this hormone in the urine detects pregnancy.




*Test sensitivity relates to early detection. 

The sensitivity of a home pregnancy test determines how soon after conception pregnancy can be detected by the diagnostic kit. Concentrations of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) are reported in milliInternational Units (mIU) or amounts equal to 1/1000th of an IU per milliliter. Pregnancy tests with a sensitivity of 20 mIU/ml are more sensitive than tests with 50 to 100 mIU/ml. With 20 - 25 mIU/ml tests, high sensitivity equates to early detection of pregnancy. Hence you can begin testing accurately as early as eight days after conception.*


*How Soon Can I Test?*

*Most doctors recommend that you wait until the first day of your missed period before taking a home pregnancy test. This is usually around two weeks after conception. However, some tests are more sensitive than others and can be taken earlier. If you follow all instructions religiously and interpret the results correctly, home pregnancy tests are 97% accurate. A blood test administered by your doctor is more sensitive than the early home tests and can be taken between seven and twelve days after you conceive.*

*If a woman is pregnant, the amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo. Blood tests can determine pregnancy as low as between 5 to 10 mIU/hCG, though with levels of 5 mIU, a confirmed determination of pregnancy cannot be made without risking a &#8220;false positive&#8221; because as low levels Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) can be present in the body without pregnancy.

Home pregnancy tests generally detect pregnancy at 50 mIU - 100 mIU Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG), though you can find early-detection pregnancy tests on the Internet with sensitivity levels as low as 20 mIU. With all diagnostic products, take care to follow the instructions. For earliest detection of pregnancy, use first morning urine, as this sample contains the most concentrated amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG). If using first morning urine is not possible, avoiding urination for several hours before using a pregnancy test. Frequent urination can decrease the amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in your urine, interfering with early-detection.*

If you see a faint line (in comparison to the control line), the test may be positive, though the presence of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in the your urine sample may be low. The presence of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) doubles every two days in a pregnant woman. In cases where a faint test color band is present, it is recommended that you retake the test the following day using first morning urine. With most tests, a second faint test line confirms a positive result.

If you take a test too early, you may get a false negative (when the test says you are not pregnant but you are). Your body needs time for the hormone to rise to a high enough level to be detected in a test. If the test comes back negative but you still think you could be pregnant, wait a few days and try again.

False positives (when the test says you&#8217;re pregnant but you&#8217;re not) are possible, but rare. A positive pregnancy test is a pretty good indication that you are pregnant.



I hope this is helpful guys!! I know I referred back to it when it was time for me to test with HPT last time!!


----------



## Linzi

BFN again this morning.

Think I probably should accept that Im not pregnant just mega stressed which has probably caused me not to ovulate.

Excellent. :(

x


----------



## lily28

> Most doctors recommend that you wait until the first day of your missed period before taking a home pregnancy test.

This is why I don't test soon, it probably doesn't detect anything, it brings a lot of disappointment and imho a woman that tried for many years could even get depressed and M/C from a BFN because she tested too soon. 

I will test tomorrow if AF doesn't show.


----------



## mummy_blues

zeezee said:


> mummy_blues said:
> 
> 
> hcg is produced immediately, implantation is a process that takes about 2 days to complete, usually starting at 6dpo and ending at 8dpo. once the process is complete, hcg is produced and doubles every 36 hours.
> 
> Implantation can start as late as 10-12dpo - my past pregnancy implantation was 10dpo, and I didn't see any result on a hpt until 13dpo. There is still hope mummyblues!Click to expand...

I did not say that there isn't any hope. I am just saying that the earlier implantation happens, the less risk it has for a miscarriage. If I personally got a late implantation or a late bfp after a series of bfn, then i would personally be really really anxious and cautious about the pregnancy. 
_
Time of Implantation of the Conceptus and Loss of Pregnancy
Allen J. Wilcox, M.D., Ph.D., Donna Day Baird, Ph.D., and Clarice R. Weinberg, Ph.D. 
ABSTRACT

Background Implantation of the conceptus is a key step in pregnancy, but little is known about the time of implantation or the relation between the time of implantation and the outcome of pregnancy.

Methods We collected daily urine samples for up to six months from 221 women attempting to conceive after ceasing to use contraception. Ovulation was identified on the basis of the ratio of urinary estrogen metabolites to progesterone metabolites, which changes rapidly with luteinization of the ovarian follicle. The time of implantation was defined by the appearance of chorionic gonadotropin in maternal urine.

Results There were 199 conceptions, for 95 percent of which (189) we had sufficient data for analysis. Of these 189 pregnancies, 141 (75 percent) lasted at least six weeks past the last menstrual period, and the remaining 48 pregnancies (25 percent) ended in early loss. Among the pregnancies that lasted 6 weeks or more, the first appearance of chorionic gonadotropin occurred 6 to 12 days after ovulation; 118 women (84 percent) had implantation on day 8, 9, or 10. The risk of early pregnancy loss increased with later implantation (P<0.001). Among the 102 conceptuses that implanted by the ninth day, 13 percent ended in early loss. This proportion rose to 26 percent with implantation on day 10, to 52 percent on day 11, and to 82 percent after day 11.

Conclusions In most successful human pregnancies, the conceptus implants 8 to 10 days after ovulation. The risk of early pregnancy loss increases with later implantation._

For the full journal: 
https://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/340/23/1796


----------



## nellis10

WOW! Mummy_blues that is really interesting, I didn't realise there was a correlation between lateness of implantation and early loss! I've had 2 back to back miscarriages, one lasting 5 weeks the other 11 weeks, and now I wonder if there was late implantation with them! :shrug:


----------



## mummy_blues

hi nellis, i am sorry for you loses... i had a mmc with my first pregnancy as well although i already got a bfp at 8dpo, i still had the average 15% chance of a miscarriage. i don't think there is really much doctors can do about the implantation time, but if the miscarriages are due to other factors such as genetics or low progesterone, they can do tests on the both of you and give you progesterone shots and all. 
have you talked to your doctor about testing? xx


----------

